# Swedish parking ticket



## Martin P (Aug 13, 2019)

My wifes son managed to collect this in Stockholm on a driving tour. He is now in Poland. He cant get through to the phone no on the ticket. How does he pay it. Anybody?


----------



## colinm (Aug 13, 2019)

He is remembering to drop the 0 and add 46 on front?
Failing that there is an email address to try.


----------



## Martin P (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you Colin, I have passed that on to him


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 13, 2019)

I would wait to see if they sent the fine to the car's UK registered address


----------



## bilbao camper (Aug 13, 2019)

No need to pay parking tickets are not covered by the Eu. cross border agreement so are not enforcable and cannot be enforced outside the country it was issued


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2019)

Would not pay in protest to that  pop group they sent here in the seventys:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 13, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Would not pay in protest to that  pop group they sent here in the seventys:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Money money money


----------



## kenspain (Aug 14, 2019)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 72494View attachment 72495
> My wifes son managed to collect this in Stockholm on a driving tour. He is now in Poland. He cant get through to the phone no on the ticket. How does he pay it. Anybody?



When we got ours 2 years ago we just put them in the Bin never heard anything after that,


----------

